# What software do musicians use to mix and edit their music?



## Zacharen

Musicians and DJs can mash certain songs together. They can completely eliminate the vocals or the music from a song. I've used Adobe Audition and this program is unable to do that. What is the best music editing software for purchase?


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

As far as I know, they usually get the master tracks from the artist. You can't perfectly remove vocals from a track.


----------

